# Spring Memory Lane 2023 Swap in Bowling Green OH



## sm2501

2023 Memory Lane Swap meet is officially on in Bowling Green, Oh. May 3-5, 2023. More details to follow.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Yay!  Thanks Lisa!


----------



## sm2501

New Mexico Brant said:


> Yay!  Thanks Lisa!



Thanks to Lisa for all the years of support. However Lisa is handing over the meet to Jerry.


----------



## catfish

Great News!!!! This is how it should be. Thanks to Lisa and everyone who helped with both shows. Let's make this an amazing week of vintage bicycles!


----------



## 1817cent

Great news!


----------



## bicycle larry

GOOD WE WILL BE THERE


----------



## phantom

I could make this one.....Going to Detroit that week and I need to stop in at the family farm in BG.


----------



## JOEL

Awesome!!!


----------

